# Digital printed sundowner.



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been Contacted To hang some. I believe it is printed on this type of vinyl. They said it was one of the standards for that business. Any ideas on glue. Or any other tip for you that have hung this type of product. Seeing I know their are a few here. I haven't been doing a lot of hanging the last few years. 
Thanks David


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You said "this type of vinyl." What does that mean? post a link to he product.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The they called it sundowner. Was the name of the vinyl. In digtal printing Industry it sounds like it is a Major payer


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Google was no help. It may just be digital printed artwork. Possibly printed on cast or calendered vinyl, in which case it has a self adhesive backing.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Did you say "glue" ? I'm new to paper hanging and was told that's a cringe worthy word.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I have been Contacted To hang some. I believe it is printed on this type of vinyl. They said it was one of the standards for that business. Any ideas on glue. Or any other tip for you that have hung this type of product. Seeing I know their are a few here. I haven't been doing a lot of hanging the last few years.
> Thanks David


Glue? Do you mean paste?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I have been Contacted To hang some. I believe it is printed on this type of vinyl. They said it was one of the standards for that business. Any ideas on glue. Or any other tip for you that have hung this type of product. Seeing I know their are a few here. I haven't been doing a lot of hanging the last few years.
> Thanks David


Did you say Sundown?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

AngieM said:


> Did you say "glue" ? I'm new to paper hanging and was told that's a cringe worthy word.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It is indeed:vs_mad:


----------

